# study permits for saudis to come to canada



## Adamspeed (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey everyone,
My gf is Saudi, but currently living in Egypt, and she has just been accepted to the University of ottawa for her Masters degree (big news for me!) anyway we're now in the process of trying to get all her paperwork together to apply for her study permit. 
Any ideas what paperwork exactly do you need for Saudi?
How long would the whole process take?
And is it better for her to go beck to Saudi Arabia to apply for her permit or stay in Egypt?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks again!!

Adam


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It doesn't matter where she presently lives vs citizenship. She just needs to apply for a study visa.
Study in Canada


----------

